# In Demand Navy Jobs?



## corporalvaldal (12 Nov 2014)

Hello fellow military enthusiast's. I am wondering what are the in demand naval careers. I don't mean the ones that are posted on the Forces.ca website, but the ones people who are currently in the military or otherwise know.

I am 26 and have been contemplating joining the Canadian military since I was 20.

Please any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Nov 2014)

The 4 technical trades, especially Mar Eng and ETech but then forces.ca will tell you the same thing. We would you not believe that?

Pat


----------



## DAA (12 Nov 2014)

Pat In Halifax has it right.......

Mar Eng (Unskilled), Mar Eng (NCM STEP), W Eng Tech (NCM STEP) and E Tech (Unskilled).

At this time of the year, you could probably also consider H Tech, Nav Comm and NCI Op as well.

*** NCM STEP = paid College Education


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2014)

Right now, my trade Hull Tech, is low on personnel.  We are at 93%.  Another of the marine engineering trades.


----------



## corporalvaldal (31 May 2018)

I am wondering if there is any in-demand jobs in the navy currently


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2018)

Valdal said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there is any in-demand jobs in the navy currently





			
				Valdal said:
			
		

> I don't mean the ones that are posted on the Forces.ca website,



Forces.ca is likely still your most trusted source of official up to date information.

Ref: Reply #1 and #2.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 May 2018)

Valdal said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there is any in-demand jobs in the navy currently


I suggest you take the time to visit your nearest Recruiting Centre.  They will be more than willing to answer all of your questions and help you out.  They will have the most up to date requirement information anywhere.


----------



## Underway (31 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I suggest you take the time to visit your nearest Recruiting Centre.  They will be more than willing to answer all of your questions and help you out.  They will have the most up to date requirement information anywhere.



JJT is exactly correct.  Believe it or not Forces.ca which is run by recruiting, is right on top of the Navy Trade gaps.


----------



## corporalvaldal (1 Jun 2018)

Forces.ca ia currently messy and I can't find the open jobs anywhere. Seems they are migrating the site over to somwhere else


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Jun 2018)

Valdal said:
			
		

> Forces.ca ia currently messy and I can't find the open jobs anywhere. Seems they are migrating the site over to somwhere else



What are you talking about?  As an experiment, I both googled "Forces.ca" and just entered it as the address in the browser.  Got me there in seconds and it provided the information.


----------



## CountDC (6 Jun 2018)

HRA and FSA.    ;D


----------



## Lumber (6 Jun 2018)

CountDC said:
			
		

> HRA and FSA.    ;D



I support this statement.

How is it that our combat arms types get paid the same amount as HRAs/FSAs, but they do "2-a-days" and not much else, while our HRAs/FSAs work non-stop during the  day, often for an extra hour or two every day, sometimes coming in on weekends to do their PLQ DL because there was no time during the week, all the while getting yelled at by the same combat arms types because their travel claims/pay aren't ready on time.......


----------

